# Vortex Ranger 1000, $150



## steepandeep (Sep 6, 2017)

Had this rangefinder for 6 months- works great and no problems. Comes with case. Both LOS and angle corrected distance. PM if you have any questions- I am located in SLC, but can ship if you arent in this neck of the woods.


----------

